# Gimme 2 counters...



## Andrew Green (Dec 7, 2005)

How about a little grappling game?

I give a technique, next person gives two ways of countering it, try to give some detail, doesn't have to be a lot, but enough that someone that hasn't seen it might be able to get a rough idea what you are saying.

OK?  good...

You are in someone's guard, they are attempting a scissor sweep.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll play 

 1 - Sit up and keep him at a distance.  He needs to pull you forward to sweep you.  

 2 - Assuming right leg across belly, hook his right foot with your left elbow and your left hand goes to his knee, drive into him forcing it tight to him and use it as a lever to roll him to his belly. Finish with a footlock.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 8, 2005)

With number 1 also remember to drop your weight and keep good posture, otherwise just sitting up could get you in trouble too.  I should have made that more clear.


----------

